# Tank is done with cycle now what?



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

So my tank is finally all done with its cylce, what do i do now? do i need to do a water change? i have had 8 fish in there during the cycle, so i know there is waste in there, but not sure what to do now?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea do a 25% water change







to lower the nitrate and your good yo go


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yup.. water change... and then HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!









But still do a weekly water change, ~20% or so and check parameters of water every 2 weeks or every week.... whatever your preference.

I check my parameters every week to 2 weeks.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

good luck man!







cycles are certainly worth the wait


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im getting my new 100gal tomorrow not lookin forword to a long cycle


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You aready for your P's. Once a tank is cycled you just need to perform your 20% water change weekly with gravel vac. Once a tank is fully established you don't need to waste your time on tests unless you see something wrong.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> yea do a 25% water change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and enjoy your tank...........







congrat.......


----------

